# Recommended Immigration Consultants



## J4M13 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,

My wife and I have been considering a move to Canada for some time, and have undertaken several free assessments that illustrate that we have more than enough points to proceed with our visa application. However, we don't know whether we would be best placed to acquire the services of migration consultants to assist us. We are also unaware as to the likely costs consultants may charge.

Can anyone advise as to whether we would be wise to go down the migration consultants route, and if so recommend a particular organisation? 

Many thanks

J


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

J4M13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I have been considering a move to Canada for some time, and have undertaken several free assessments that illustrate that we have more than enough points to proceed with our visa application. However, we don't know whether we would be best placed to acquire the services of migration consultants to assist us. We are also unaware as to the likely costs consultants may charge.
> 
> ...


Do you have an occupation on THE LIST? If so, you do not need Immigration Consultants.


----------



## Sunnydays123 (Feb 23, 2011)

You may not need help but I think it should be said that some people feel more comfortable knowing that their application is being handled for them. Its very stressful this moving business and for the sake of a thousand pounds or so some people prefer to have peace of mind.


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

J4M13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I have been considering a move to Canada for some time, and have undertaken several free assessments that illustrate that we have more than enough points to proceed with our visa application. However, we don't know whether we would be best placed to acquire the services of migration consultants to assist us. We are also unaware as to the likely costs consultants may charge.
> 
> ...


Hi

I used a law firm in Montreal specialising in immigration applications. Definitely worth the money. It will ensure all your documents are right first time. 

Pat


----------



## Sunnydays123 (Feb 23, 2011)

I know an Immigration firm in Calgary Alberta, they are very good. Worth the money. They have experience with the UK.


----------



## J4M13 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Thank you*

With work and family commitments, we certainly would feel more comfortable having some professional assistance. I also don't see any occupations on the 2011 list that match experience, so the consultant route is probably the best option for now - unless we wait to see if the list changes for 2012 [wishful thinking, maybe!] 

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## The Ace (Feb 21, 2011)

I can recommend a firm operating from Vancouver that are exceptional Pros. 

If you PM me I can send you the contact details.


----------



## michael1599 (Mar 13, 2011)

J4M13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I have been considering a move to Canada for some time, and have undertaken several free assessments that illustrate that we have more than enough points to proceed with our visa application. However, we don't know whether we would be best placed to acquire the services of migration consultants to assist us. We are also unaware as to the likely costs consultants may charge.
> 
> ...



my experience of them is brilliant


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

We did our forms ourselves with no problems if you are organised. And the fees seem to be in the expensive range over five grand. Also as I understand it you need to be on the list and without that the points don't matter. Good luck though but be careful not to spend where you don't need to.


----------

